# Oplijsten



## eno2

Oplijsten schijnt verdacht als Nederlands woord. Is het correct of niet? Het is wel veel gebruikt...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond een soort column uit 2005 daarover. Lijkt best oké. En een verrijking. 

Wel opvallend: waarom is *lijsten *niet genoeg? Echt Nederlands, lijkt mij, dat de betekenis die eigenlijk al in _lijsten _steekt, vind ik, nog versterkt wordt door het prefix, zoals bij ons zo vaak gebeurt, maar vaak met licht betekenisverschil (_eten/ opeten_). _[Met 'Nederlands' verwijs ik gewoon naar het Nederlandse taalsysteem, niet naar het verschil tussen Vlaams en Nederlands...]_


----------



## eno2

Ja leuk die column. Ik las ook dit in google over oplijsten: "Simpele oplossing: bied het gewoon aan aan de Taalunie ... Komt het door de eerste ronde, dan handhaaf je het, anders laat je het vervallen" Dat wist ik niet, aanbieden aan de taalunie...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Wel opvallend: waarom is *lijsten *niet genoeg?


Lijsten is geen werkwoord (?)


----------



## ThomasK

Als ik _lijsten _vervoeg zoals elk werkwoord, dan is het een werkwoord. Maar blijkbaar vinden wij het geregeld nodig om die te versterken of zo, met een prefix dat beweging suggereert of zoiets. 

Gekke voorbeelden, niet echt geslaagd:
- Als ik met een lange gele auto door de straat 'sjees', zou ik bij wijze van spreken door de stad kunnen _bananen_. maar hier lijkt een prefix overbodig
- Als ik facebook ), zou ik dan wel kunnen zeggen dat "ik nogal wat *af*gefacebookt heb" (of toch in Vlaanderen), zoals ik "uitgetwitterd" kan zijn...


----------



## bibibiben

Grappig, ik heb dit woord wel 'ns bij vergissing gebruikt, wetende dat het eigenlijk niet bestaat. Van mij mag deze lacune wel opgevuld worden!


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ja leuk die column. Ik las ook dit in google over oplijsten: "Simpele oplossing: bied het gewoon aan aan de Taalunie ... Komt het door de eerste ronde, dan handhaaf je het, anders laat je het vervallen" Dat wist ik niet, aanbieden aan de taalunie...



Goed nieuws: bij Van Dale is het woord er al door. Citaat geplukt van http://www.vandale.nl/dikkevandale1...medium=Banner&utm_campaign=DVD15#.VYQFLkZcoQg:

"De Dikke Van Dale wordt dikker dan ooit met maar liefst 18.000 nieuwe trefwoorden uit het Nederlandse en Vlaamse taalgebied, zoals _dataslurper_, _naamglossy_, _zelfscankassa_, _boerenjaar_, _oplijsten_ en _trado_."


----------



## matakoweg

Ik lees dat "oplijsten" "opsommen" betekent. Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Ik lees dat "oplijsten" "opsommen" betekent. Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord.


Oplijsten is naast opsommen ook dikwijls specifiek een lijstje produceren. Schriftelijk. Opsommen kan je doen zonder daadwerkelijk een lijstje te maken.


----------



## Udo

In het Duits bestaat allang het gangbare woord auflisten, terwijl het woord listen als werkwoord helemaal niet kan. Misschien komt oplijsten er vandaan.


----------

